# شقق للإيجار بالمعادى بأسعار مغرية



## arabeam (12 أبريل 2012)

شقق للايجار بالمعادي ، وفيلات دوبلكس ، ومكاتب ادارية ، وبأسعار مغريه
تشطيبات سوبر لوكس
للاستعلام
address : No. 29 Rd. 13, Maadi Sarayat Cairo, Egypt
Landline : +202 2750 8796 
Mobile : +20 114 388 777 0 +20 114 388 777 1
E-mail : [email protected]
[email protected]

website : maadi - rent in maadi - flat- for rent in maadi- for rent - rent an apartment in maadi - rent a flat in maadi - rent a villa in maadi
:maadi - rent in maadi - flat- for rent in maadi- for rent - rent an apartment in maadi - rent a flat in maadi - rent a villa in maadi​


----------

